

Amazon EC2 Costs Compared - gsharm
http://www.gauravsharma.com/Costs#EC2
Some general observations:
+ Going Windows is almost twice as expensive
+ Going Reserved approximately halves costs
======
gsharm
Some general observations: 1) Going Windows approximately double costs. 2)
Going Reserved approximately halves costs.

